# Beautiful 1.1 tangerine hondurans



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I hope this isn't a bad place for this. I have a pair of tangerine honduran milksnakes that I bought at the Havre de Grace show ~4 years ago with the intent to breed but I've been traveling so much that I just haven't had the chance. Given that, I was hoping to find them a new home. If any of you would be interested, I'd gladly sell them/trade them for some darts. I also have ~200 frozen mice to go with them (food for quite some time ).

Local trade within a few hours of Greenville, NC preferred but I could possibly ship. 

PM me if you are interested!
Adam


----------

